# Flags on records?



## kage (Aug 27, 2009)

This is a very awkward question, but I was wondering if someone could please help me. If someone was flagged as a suicide risk on their record because of one isolated incident that happened years ago, does this ever expire/get removed from your record? Who gets to see it? Does it show up on a CORI or do LEO's only have access to this info. Can I/how can I access a copy of my record (not a criminal record)? Any info. would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much...


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Attempted scuicide does not show up on anypart of your criminal or driving record. But if attempted while in custody, you will show up on a scuicide canidates list. Can't change history.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

It doesn't show up on your Criminal record and the only people who should have access to that info are police.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey boys and girls:


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

LawMan3 said:


> Ah Q5-ers...they're their own breed


Its especially fun when a prisoner attempts to hang themselves in your cell, and then gets pissed when he gets bailed and you then transport him as section 12.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Once your a Q5 your a suicide watch for life......However it does not show up on your criminal history, CORI or driving record. You are in the CJIS for life and the only ones who can see this is police, LEO if they query it, Police query it as a practice when an individual is arrested or section 12 and may even possibly use it for back rounds for employment, LTC etc...


----------



## kage (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you for your help. It did not happen during custody and it was not at attempt, but could easily be perceived as so. I really do appreciate the help with this.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

I can see how that could be wrongly percieved.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Since we are nosey bastards- What did you accidently do that could be perceived as an intentional attempt to take your own life??


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> Autoerotic asphyxiation?


sounds like a TV repairshop mechanism.............


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> Autoerotic asphyxiation?


People need to learn that it is not a solo sport.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice obscure ref Wolfman.


----------



## kage (Aug 27, 2009)

I drank an excessive amount after finding out my mother passed.


----------



## kage (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for your help... I think I got my answer. Take care.


----------

